# Championship requirement by breeder



## Sf49ersy5 (Jan 5, 2013)

My husband and I are deciding if we want to purchase a puppy from a breeder that requires that we take the puppy through championship designation. Can someone give me an idea of the time and money required to do this? The breeder said it would cost approximately $1000-$2000 in entry and handling fees and could take 2 years to reach. Also, the female dog cannot be spayed until it has earned 15 points so we will go through 1 or 2 heat cycles. We have done a tremendous amount of research on what it takes to provide a happy and safe home and are more than ready to meet the exercise requirements for an active vizsla. However, we are not dog show people and are wondering if we should go with a breeder that doesn't have this championship requirement. What are the benefits of having a dog designated a champion beside bragging rights and why would a dog breeder require this?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sf - this breeder is tough - but I like it - see if he would also consider HT or field trial championships - looks likes he just wants whats best for the breed - not cheap if you go for it !!! meet some great people !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

It is really dependent on what you want your V for. A pet,a hunting dog, field trial or show. Many of us have our dog as our pet and is just part of the family. If you are not interested in this then I would find another breeder. 

We found our breeder through the local Vizsla club and were not allowed to pick our pup as each owner had different plans for their dog. The breeder wanted to match up the pup. 

Good luck on your search.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

The time it takes to finish a championship depends on the qaulity of the dog you get, how many other dogs are entered to earn points, and money you have to throw around for a pro handler. You can have a high qaulity dog finish in one weekend if it beats enough other dogs, or it can take a long time if your not beating other dogs or there aren't enough to pick up points. You can also save money handling your own dog. 
If your heart isn't into showing a dog, then ask for a pet puppy from the litter.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Some relevant thoughts from the breeder of Gracie's parents can be found on this page:

http://www.szizlin.com/Upcominglitters.htm


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Good link VictoriaW.

I can't see any benefit to the dog, owner or breed in this kind of arrangement. It is hard enough bringing a dog up without being forced into spending extra time, effort and money pursuing something you have no interest in. Hardly going to endear your dog to you even if it isn't directly their fault.

I assume this sort of arrangement is so that if the dog does well the breeder can advertise the fact that they bred that dog. Or am I missing something?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ly - the POINT is the breeder's choice - V's will always V lap mutts - this breeder want's you show or go - his choice - must not V a puppy mill - I would find another hobby breeder that fits your needs - at the end of the day we just want a happy V in our laps - to do less is not to loVe the the BREED !!!!!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it is great if a breeder encourages puppy owners to show their dogs. We brought Gracie home with the understanding that we would delay spaying & make an effort to show her. We have been mentored. & supported along the way. But it does seem to me something that is best enforced by close relationship between breeder & owner, rather than by contract. Earning a champion title involves a nontrivial (and highly uncertain!) amount of money AND time. Hard to promise that particular outcome in writing. What happens, contractually, if you fail??


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

VictoriaW said:


> Some relevant thoughts from the breeder of Gracie's parents can be found on this page:
> 
> http://www.szizlin.com/Upcominglitters.htm


Victoria - who is the stud of your V? Shooter is Kiya's. Sorry to go off topic, I was not expecting to see a relative!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not all pups in a litter are created equal. I think it would be quite hard for every pup they breed to have a CH title. Some yes, but not every single pup.
They have probably spent countless hours and money acquiring titles on their dogs. The offspring carrying the same titles would show their breeding program produces quality Show pups.
If you have no interest in showing, ask to be considered for a pup with a fault. Or your may need to look for a different breeder.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

As others have stated, not all pups in a litter are the same. Some are going to be great show dogs, others great hunters, some just pets. 

Is the breeder proposing co-ownership on their dogs? Is part of the contract that once/if the dog achieve champion status, they can use that dog in their breeding? What happens if you're not able to achieve that designation, or in a timely enough manner? Is there a time limit? Does the breeder take the dog back?

It's great if a breeder encourages participating in things like conformation, hunt trials, obedience, agility, etc. I'm just not sure having a contract about it is all that great. I suppose it keeps people who aren't serious about Vizsla conformation from getting those pups, but it does seem like there are a lot of pitfalls in there as well.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

@Carolina Blue...Gracie is Cricket x Magnum. Nice to meet family!


----------



## McVizsla (Feb 28, 2013)

It is about the breeders ego. Back in 98 we dealt with three different breeders before we found one that said "if you buy it is your dog." Take a pass and find another breeder.


----------



## Sf49ersy5 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wanted to give an update on our decision. We decided that showing a dog was not something we wanted to commit to doing so we found a different breeder and finally brought home our beautiful pup, Sydney. While we went through some of the same difficulties that most new vizsla owners go through at first, we have found that every bit of it has been worth it. She has brought so much joy to our life. Instead of showing her we started looking into field trials and hunt tests. I'm happy to say that Sydney earned her first qualifying score on her first hunt test! We are happy to have found an activity that suits her natural instincts and makes her happy.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Great job. This is what a Vizsla should be doing!

Keep up the good work and good luck.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma was purchased for us as just a pet. However, circumstances happened that of the 12 puppies born from 2 different litters only 9 survived and the breeder didn't get to keep one. We offered to potentially have her shown by the breeders handler. We have no interest in doing the show thing ourselves or spending the money. Our breeder thought that she was the puppy who showed the most potential at the time we got her too. Only at this point in time she has not made any further contact to initiate this. I guess it is communication that is important and a very good understanding of eachother.


----------

